# Plant ID Please



## andersonoo7 (May 18, 2011)

This one will most likely be easy for many of you, but I have no idea. The plant was purchased at, of all places, PetSmart. It was labeled as as 'Assorted Potted Plant'. Right now it's about 10 inches tall. each stem has only one broad leaf. That's all I have for now. Please let me know if I can answer any other questions you may have.



















Thanks for your help


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My guess: _Echinodorus sp._ , possibly_ E. grisebachii_ (aka Amazon sword). The leaves you see are emersed. They will slowly begin to die off, to be replaced with submerged growth that will look somewhat different. It's an easy plant to start off with and can get rather large.

If it's not that, then maybe a Spathiphyllum...which will not survive under water for very long. But you'll know for sure which it is in a couple weeks. 

-Dave


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I think it's something from the group of Echinodorus subalatus and E. palaefolius. The plants of this group have a characteristical form of petiole (leaf stalk) cross section, see photos here: http://www.flowgrow.de/pflanzen/Echinodorus-subalatus-90.html
The upper side of the petioles are like a channel, the other sides have ridges.
The petioles of real Echinodorus paniculatus and the plants of the E. grisebachii group, too, are triangular, with smooth (not ridged) surfaces.
Inflorescences would be most telling. E. subalatus/palaefolius group: quite small flowers (to ca. 2 cm diameter), 12 stamens, E. grisebachii group: very small flowers, mostly 9 stamens; real E. paniculatus: large flowers ( 2+ cm), >18 stamens.


----------

